# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Shrimps



## bebop (Jul 8, 2003)

Thinking of getting some do they need special water parameters to live or just about anything?

Thanks


----------



## bebop (Jul 8, 2003)

Thinking of getting some do they need special water parameters to live or just about anything?

Thanks


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

I purchased 3 Amano's for about $3.50 a piece. Shortly later, they disappeared to be found later in various parts of the family room. So, if you get Amano's, have a good cover. I also believe that Amano's don't breed well in standard tank water and the babies need a brackish water stage.

I then tried the ghost/glass shrimp at 12 for $1. They did just fine, and I even saw a couple of babies. When I was gone for a long weekend recently, they disappeared, so I popped down another buck and added some more.

I'm still itching to try to Cherry Shrimp, but I'm waiting until I can change out my hood.


----------

